# HELP i've lost my hermann tortoise in the garden



## Lucysiegert (Jun 9, 2016)

hi i really need some help. yesterday we left our little hermann tortoise outside in our garden for twenty minutes. we usually leave him out for this period of time as he never usually moves quickly when outside. However, we have been looking all day yesterday and all today and have not found him. Our garden is about 1/2 an acre and is relatively open to to the two gardens next to us, as well as the woods behind the garden. It is all woodland and therefore is full of weeds and long grass. We have left him food out scattered around the garden in a hope to entice him out as he could be hidden anywhere. We've also had the neighbour's dog over has also had no such luck. Any other advice on how to find Herman would be great as we are all very worried about him as he isn't used to be outside for very long and it is supposed to rain for the next couple of days. (he is not much of a burrower and if he is we can usually see half of him poking out)

thnks


----------



## tortoise tree (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi,

You don't say how big your tort is. I have a Hermann's and on the rare occasion that we have lost him, we have been known to stand very still and move very slowly around the garden and listening very hard for movements . Mind you is fully grown and is not quiet when moving around.

When you tort has been outside before did it have a favourite place he liked. I know mine has certain area's he likes and most of the time he can be found in the two or three places.

I'm sorry I can't be of more help but I hope it helps.

Theresa


----------



## CathyNed (Jun 9, 2016)

Your tort will be looking for a warm spot to heat up in the mornings. Look early in the morning for spots where the sun hits and where the tort might come to warm up. I jope you find him....


----------



## Lucysiegert (Jun 9, 2016)

Okay thank you @CathyNed we have wired up his heat lamp so it is in the garden, maybe he will see it and move towards it when he wakes uo


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 9, 2016)

If it is cold back there he may be hiding somewhere in search for "warmth."

Hope you find him soon.


----------



## GingerLove (Jun 9, 2016)

My tortoise loves hiding near fences or finding corners to dig... that's wear I usually can't find her. She also finds the largest patch of leaves and goes in underneath. I sure hope you find your tortoise, keep us updated! Smart thinking with the lap.


----------



## Hector108 (Jun 9, 2016)

CathyNed is right...... look for him where the sun hits really early when the sun starts coming out. I really hope you find your guy. Look where he usually likes to hide. Gl


----------



## Lucysiegert (Jun 9, 2016)

thank you all for your replies, he is about the size of a fist so is very tiny and therefore impossible to see. @tortoise tree , and he isn't really one for fast pace moving, other than about once a day for ten minutes . he hasn't really been outside to roam properly before as this is a new house and the weather has only recently been warm enough, and when he does go out we put him in a pen. its just typical that its the one time we do leave him alone ....


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 9, 2016)

Look for where the sun shines directly in the mornings and bait the spots with some strawberry. 

Few torts can resist the red fruit. 

Can your tort get out of your garden? It may be with a neighbour by now. They move pretty quick when fully warmed up.


----------



## Lucysiegert (Jun 10, 2016)

Okay thanks @JoesMum but the sun isn't out today and it's just bright so I don't know if he would even try to Come out


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 10, 2016)

Lucysiegert said:


> Okay thanks @JoesMum but the sun isn't out today and it's just bright so I don't know if he would even try to Come out


It's wet and miserable in many places today, but not that cold. Joe will quite often venture out - very very slowly - even in that type of weather. 

In fact it's not uncommon to see him just sitting in the middle of the lawn in the rain. This may be a ploy to get me to put him under his kennel heat lamp, but I don't know that he's that intelligent.


----------



## Lucysiegert (Jun 11, 2016)

still no luck, put some strawberries out but the squirrels and birds ate them all very quickly! we still keep looking, but are beginning to lose hope now


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 11, 2016)

Lucysiegert said:


> still no luck, put some strawberries out but the squirrels and birds ate them all very quickly! we still keep looking, but are beginning to lose hope now


It may take a week or more for him to show. Especially as the weather isn't that great at the moment. 

Another thing to leave it is a whole lettuce. The birds won't eat it, but your tort may be tempted to nibble on it if he's hungry.


----------



## Lucysiegert (Jun 11, 2016)

okay thank you, do you think he'll be alright outside? we are worried that maybe he has been picked up by a large bird


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 11, 2016)

Lucysiegert said:


> okay thank you, do you think he'll be alright outside? we are worried that maybe he has been picked up by a large bird


Birds are not something I would be concerned about unless you're very rural. There's nothing big enough. 

Foxes are a possibility even though you said you weren't aware of them. They are incredibly common and most gardens get visited even if their owners are unaware. You have a dog which may leave scent dissuading the foxes. A fox could take it anywhere, but would probably lose interest before it got in. 

This is why you need to tell the vets, RSPCA, PDSA, any rescues and neighbours in your area so they know you're looking. 

Assuming he's just gone to ground, which is most likely, he's absolutely fine. The challenge is finding him. There's no point stressing about all the awful things that may have gone wrong. Just assume he's enjoying himself too much to put in an appearance 

Be patient. The sun will come put again properly eventually!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 11, 2016)

Could he be hiding somewhere around, seeing that the weather is cold?


----------



## Lucysiegert (Jun 12, 2016)

okay thank you, we do have foxes sometimes but we haven't seen one recently as we have fenced off most holes to next door, where a large animal could get through, (still many gaps where a tortoise could get through however), the dog isn't actually ours but next doors so I'm not sure he would have left a scent. Thank you for your comments, we will keep looking, as I'm sure he will make an appearance at some point


----------



## Pearly (Jun 12, 2016)

So sorry to hear you are going through this heart wrenching time and anxiety. I did that for whole 4 week back in February! texas winter but still cold, we had few days when temps dropped to low 30's at night. Sounds like you are already doing what I had done (heat source, daily food, fresh water, I had also made a "nest" directly under the heat lamp). I got down on all 4's daily and kept searching (looking, touching, feeling, moving plants). Think of all the behavior habits you've seen in your tort and try to place them in the area where he'd vanished. I'm wishing you all the luck you need to find your little friend. With all you are doing I think your chances of finding him are pretty good. We'll all be rooting for you here. Perhaps you could post pics of the area where you last saw him. You never know what another pairs of eyes may notice. Don't lose hope


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 14, 2016)

Lucysiegert said:


> okay thank you, we do have foxes sometimes but we haven't seen one recently as we have fenced off most holes to next door, where a large animal could get through, (still many gaps where a tortoise could get through however), the dog isn't actually ours but next doors so I'm not sure he would have left a scent. Thank you for your comments, we will keep looking, as I'm sure he will make an appearance at some point


You my want to check next doors two. If there are holes he can get out of, they will find them.


----------



## von345 (Jun 14, 2016)

Don't worry mine lost his privileges to the " big " play pen because I lost him for a week! I knew he baried himself down so I would put food out and water and then one day after searching the same place for the 4th time I found him! After a good soak he was fine. But.... Now has a kiddie pool for a play pen haha


----------



## Pearly (Jun 15, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## Eileen Turpin (Jun 29, 2016)

I am a new Hermann owners she moves so fast. I put her on my patio in a baby pool setup so she can hang.


----------



## threecheers (Jul 7, 2016)

Any luck with your search?


----------



## Lucysiegert (Nov 25, 2016)

threecheers said:


> Any luck with your search?


No  still no Herman 


Pearly said:


> Any news?


no


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 25, 2016)

Lucysiegert said:


> No  still no Herman
> 
> no


um... its been five months and with temps dropping he may be hibernating...


----------



## Lucysiegert (Feb 21, 2017)

Lucysiegert said:


> No  still no Herman
> 
> no


hi all, i am so so so pleased to say we have found her!!!! 8 bloody months and the next door neighbour thought he was a tennis ball when playing fetch with his doggy and picked her up. She's a bit sniffly and we have booked her a vets app. thank you for all your help


----------



## Lucysiegert (Feb 21, 2017)

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> um... its been five months and with temps dropping he may be hibernating...


we have found her!!!!!!!! we can't believe she survived (neither can the vets as she's only 3 years old and survived a british winter!)


----------



## Souptugo (Feb 21, 2017)

OMG!!!! Amazing!!! I'm so happy for you and your tortoise! That is fantastic news. Makes me so happy to hear everything's ok!

Now make her a big buffet of all the good stuff along with a nice warm bath. Could you post a picture of her? So awsome.

Where did you find her? It would be interesting to see how she managed to find good shelter. Smart little gal!


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 21, 2017)

Glad to hear that you found your tort. Take good care of her.


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 26, 2017)

That's great news!!


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 27, 2017)

Wonderful! Please keep us updated on her condition.


----------



## Plop123 (Nov 3, 2017)

I lost my baby Hermanns in the garden summer 2016 so this gives me hope that he may still be out there! I'm glad you're little has returned safe and sound


----------

